# Bunny ate part of a rubberband!



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 21, 2016)

When I was straightening up the Bunny room I noticed Andy chewing on something, at first I thought it was a piece of hay he found on the ground, but as I looked closer it was a rubber band! I soon then pulled I out of his mouth but it was broken and I think he might have eaten some.
Is their anything I could give him to help his gut digest it? (I have some 'oxbow digestive support tablets', should I give him one?)


----------



## RabbitAsh (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, it might mess up his digestive system a bit. I would feed him some hay and water; watch his behavior and his poos to see if anything suspicious occurs. If you're worried enough, take him to the vet to see if anything has corrupted his insides.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 21, 2016)

Push hay and water and keep a close eye. But he should be fine.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## RavenousDragon (Nov 22, 2016)

My Whiskey has a knack for eating things off the floor that he shouldn't. Including rubberband bits. Although we watch him closely every time, he's always been fine. A rabbits digestive tract takes somewhere between 22 and 26 hours to push a food item all the way through. So when my own rabbits ingest something they shouldn't, I keep a very close eye on them for about 26 hours and then after that I relax a bit.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok thanks, and yeah this isn't Andy's first time eating stuff off the ground, usually I catch him before he actually eats it.


----------



## squidpop (Nov 26, 2016)

If the rubberband was one made from real rubber from a rubber tree plant I imagine its not toxic... Based on my reading an article saying they are ok to use in aquariums for fish- not toxins leak out and they break down naturally. 

But some synthetic rubberbands, brightly colored from China are supposed to contain a lot of nasty chemicals and they say not to even let kids wear them because toxins can go into skin, so wouldn't be good for bunny to eat one of those.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 26, 2016)

it was a plain tan rubber band, he seems fine now. thanks


----------

